# Delrin Grinding Wheel Arbor Spacer



## Ulma Doctor (Apr 11, 2015)

Hi Guys,
A great guy, a member by the name of middle.road, sent me a couple hi grade 100 grit green grinder wheels!!!

i'll be using these beauties to sharpen my carbide metal scraping tooling, as well as my carbide lathe bits! 
The dimensions of the wheels are 6" diameter X  3/4" thick with a 1" arbor hole.



The problem is that my ol' 6" grinder has a 5/8" shaft, i'll need to make an arbor bushing!....
i have a bunch of materials to choose from.
i wanted something easy to machine, durable, and resilient- 
Delrin can fit the build!
i turned and drilled an arbor spacer from 1.5" delrin rod on the 1974 Hercus ARH 9x22.
Delrin cuts like butter and is an excellent material suited for many creations!
here's a shot of the plug being formed 


the dimensions of the finished arbor spacer is 1.00"od x .625" id x .855" thick



heres a picture of the reassembled and trued wheel on the old pedestal grinder!


the wheel on the right is the 100 grit Green Wheel.

i was already able to sharpen some scraper bits to great success!!!!!

Thanks middle.road!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ed ke6bnl (Apr 11, 2015)

I hear that the green wheel is for carbide BUT is it green in color, I should see about getting one


----------



## Doubleeboy (Apr 11, 2015)

Ed ke6bnl said:


> I hear that the green wheel is for carbide BUT is it green in color, I should see about getting one



Yup , greeen wheels are definitely green.   They are nice for roughing a carbide bit, for finishing I like a diamond wheel with a finer grit.  If you don't already know, carbide dust is not good good for you, wear a mask.

michael


----------



## machinistmarty (Apr 11, 2015)

Most wheels these days come with the little cheesy plastic spacers. The delrin will be a lot better!


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Apr 16, 2015)

Nice! I made a couple of spacers for my bench grinder as the old ones were out axially and radially. Made a huge difference to both the grinding (ie, all of the wheel!) and vibration.


----------



## brav65 (Apr 16, 2015)

Excellent work as usual Mike!  I just got a new 8" grinder and stand from Enco with the 25% off and free shipping last month. I need to replace the adapters that came with mine as they are out in every direction. I have to keep a foot on the pedastle so it does not walk away. I dressed both wheels which helped but not 100%


----------



## Cactus Farmer (Apr 16, 2015)

I have a local plastic supplier that has Deldrin, PVC, teflon and other assorted plastics in plate and round sizes up to 6" round and 4" plate. I raid their cutoff bin on a regular basis. Nylatron is the best low speed bushing material I have ever found. Deldrin can be sharpened to a knife edge with ease. Reducing bushings are standard fair in my shop. I try to use grinding stones all the way up! And UD,  I think one of my bench grinders is yours twin


----------

